# impossible to install gobject-introspection =(



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 12, 2010)

```
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/ghostutils.h:21:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h>
 can be included directly."
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__e
xtension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); _
_X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__e
xtension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); _
_X; }));' at ';'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__e
xtension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); _
_X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__e
xtension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); _
_X; }));' at ';'

GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Fu
nction not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy,
&sched)'
aborting...
Command '['/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6
.7/gir/tmp-introspectjQN1jV/GLib-2.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/devel/gobje
ct-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir/tmp-introspectjQN1jV/types
.txt,/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir
/tmp-introspectjQN1jV/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -6
gmake[2]: *** [GLib-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject
-introspection-0.6.7/gir'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject
-introspection-0.6.7'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection.
*** Error code 1
```

I dont know to fix that.anyone who knows?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2010)

I found the solution!!!!deinstall /usr/ports/devel/pth and install pth-hard.
Also recompile glib20,python 2.6 (select pth option on make config),the latest gcc compiler (gcc45).


----------



## magistr (Apr 5, 2010)

> I found the solution!!!!deinstall /usr/ports/devel/pth and install pth-hard.
> Also recompile glib20,python 2.6 (select pth option on make config),the latest gcc compiler (gcc45).


It's  not solve this problem on FreeBSD 8.0 Stable


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually that i did it with a friend because i couldn't do it and google not helped.So i begged him to help me.After he fixed it,he told me what to do.So i said to do a new install,i follow that he told me and then,i saw again this but he didn't stop with error.just continue to compile.So i believed that this was the solution,so i wrote it if anyone else had this problem.Sorry  i just wanted to help  i will change solved to no prefix


----------



## Grey_Ash (Apr 27, 2010)

I think I have the same problem also on 8.0 . Is there any known solution? Thank you.


```
can be included directly."
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap 
%0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register 
__uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'

GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): 
error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy,&sched)' 
aborting...
Command  '['/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir/tmp-introspectV39Tp2/GLib-2.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr
/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir/tmp-introspectV39Tp2/types.txt,/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection
/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir/tmp-introspectV39Tp2/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status -6
gmake[2]: *** [GLib-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/gir'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject
-introspection-0.6.7'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 28, 2010)

No.I don't think there is any known solution for this.But yesterday i make format to install freebsd again.I really was afraid for this error but gobject-introspection installed without any error!!!!
If you try to run 
	
	



```
#portsnap fetch update
```
 to update your ports with all the latest package sources?


----------



## venix (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes! Works just perfect! \o/
Thank you!


----------



## paulbeard (Dec 22, 2010)

*gamin, gobject-introspection, telepathy-glib errors: common source*

In case this helps anyone else: I didn't know I needed to update gobject-introspection but apparently reading UPDATING isn't enough. You have to understand just how deeply GNOME has thrust its tentacles into everything. When a port upgrade coughs up base system libraries as problems, that seems wrong. 



> On Wed, Dec 22, 2010 at 12:05 AM, I wrote:
> Somehow I doubt that file is the problem or some of the 1900+ other ports might have noticed it.
> 
> ```
> ...



This got fixed by removing every &^(*&^(&ing thing with *gnome* in the name and then doing a pkgdb to see what needed fixing. Tedious and harsh but it seems to work. 

Would that portupgrade/portmaster had a test mode that could compare dependencies of any ports that were slated for upgrade against the dependencies of any and all installed ports.


----------

